# Créer un fichier avec une image du presse-papiers en AppleScript



## ceslinstinct (4 Avril 2006)

Bonjour

Je cherche comment faire avec un AppleScript pour créer un fichier d'une image placé dans le presse-papiers sans avoir à passer par une application de dessin.

Il me manque que cela pour terminer mon script.

Merci de votre aide.

@+


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2006)

Ça ma donné du fil à retordre, mais...

```
on run
	try
		set theData to the clipboard as TIFF picture
	on error
		return
	end try
	
	set theFile to (path to desktop as string) & "image.tiff"
	set theFileRef to open for access theFile with write permission
	write theData starting at 0 to theFileRef
	close access theFileRef
	
	tell application "System Events"
		set file type of (theFile as alias) to "TIFF"
		set creator type of (theFile as alias) to "prvw"
	end tell
end run
```
Le script est également disponible ici (OS 10.3 ou supérieur).


----------



## ceslinstinct (23 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça ma donné du fil à retordre, mais...



Bonjour

Je vien de tester ton code.

Il marche bien, mais un truc que je comprend pas.

OS 10.3.9 PowerBook G4

Une image jpg copié dans le presse-papiers.
Un clic sur le code, il m'affiche: 
Erreur d'AppleScipt
Erreur dans system Events:
NSCannotCreateScriptCommandError.

J'ai un fichier texte qui s'affiche sur le bureau, se transforme en icône de la photo qui s'ouvre très bien avec GraphicConverter.

Merci d'avoir cherché une solution à ma question.

Cordialement.
@+

PS: Si je place en commentaire la ligne ' tell application "System Events" ... ' du script téléchargé (qui est pas le même que celui affiché sur le post) , plus aucun problème ça fonctionne.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2006)

ceslinstinct a dit:
			
		

> Si je place en commentaire la ligne ' tell application "System Events" ... ' du script téléchargé (qui est pas le même que celui affiché sur le post) , plus aucun problème ça fonctionne.



Tu peux aussi garder cette ligne et remplacer "System Events" par "Finder". Ça devrait résoudre ton problème sous 10.3.x.

P.S. : Si le script téléchargé est différent de celui qui s'affiche, tu devrais nettoyer ton cache. 

EDIT : Si tu préfères que les images s'ouvrent directement avec GraphicConverter plutôt qu'avec Aperçu, remplace "set creator type... to "prvw"" par "set creator type... to "GKON"".


----------



## ceslinstinct (23 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux aussi garder cette ligne et remplacer "System Events" par "Finder". Ça devrait résoudre ton problème sous 10.3.x.
> 
> P.S. : Si le script téléchargé est différent de celui qui s'affiche, tu devrais nettoyer ton cache.



Bonjour

Sur le script du post ci-dessus la fin est:

tell application "System Events"
                set file type of (theFile as alias) to "TIFF"
                set creator type of (theFile as alias) to "prvw"
        end tell

Le script téléchargé la fin est: 

tell application "System Events" to set file type of (theFile as alias) to "TIFF"

C'est ce dernier que j'ai testé.

Merci encore de ton aide, ça me va parfaitement.

@+


----------

